# Not a knife: Paderno Heavy Duty Carbon Steel 11 Inch Frying Pan



## Justin0505

My new "Paderno Heavy Duty Carbon Steel 11 Inch Frying Pan" came last week and I've been playing around with it. 

As compared to my old debuyer mineral that warped:

-It seems maybe not quite as thick or heavy (measures 3mm at the lip, but I never measured the db mineral) , but it's still plenty thick performs just as close as I cant notice a difference. 

-It's very flat and sits perfectly level on my apt's annoying electric glass cook top when cold, but it does seem to change shape ever so slightly when hot: not enough to wobble, just enough so that it "spins" easily if you dont hang onto it when using the turner/spatula. No warping and it goes back to dead flat when it cools. 

-The riveted handle is very similar to debuyer in terms of material and construction, the only difference is that they angle on the Padermo is much lower so it fits under the broiler much closer / better. I know that some people like the high angle of the debuyer; I never did. 

-Maybe I'm just getting better at seasoning, but it took and held the seasoning much faster/ better than the debuyer. It came with a grayish finish which is apparently some type of heat-induced change/oxidation to the surface of the metal that is supposed to prevent rust when packed/ shipping. I didn't sand it down to bare, shiny metal, I just scrubbed and cleaned, and then heated it up empty once before starting the seasoning process. Maybe the seasoning likes sticking to that gray surface better than virgin iron. 

-It was 1/2 the price of the db mineral...

So far, I'm very happy with it.

Pics:

OTB:










After some seasoning and use:









The naked handled of the Padermo is no more comforable than the non-cast debuyer, but the Padermo silicon holder is very thick, comfortable, and nicely made. It "clips" onto a detente at the end of the handle and is very secure.


----------



## GlassEye

Pics aren't working for me. Edit: working now.

How is the transition from flat to sides, I get annoyed by sharp corners. I might have to try one of these pans, I really want a decent carbon steel pan. Thanks for writing a review.


----------



## EdipisReks

nice review! the Padernos are nice, though i've never used that silicone sleeve, which looks great.


----------



## Justin0505

the "corner" from flat to side is not really rounded, but the angle is large enough that it hasn't given me any trouble so far. I mostly use a metal global turned that has filleted corners (about 5mm radius) and it seems to get into the corners just fine. 

If you're thinking about trying one out, I don't think that this pan would be a risky place to start. Including the handle, it was $40.04 delivered. Just make sure you read up on seasoning first: some folks have had trouble with that with carbon pans. I used a combo of the oil method at first, and then did a bit of the lard method later on for color. Just remember: a thinner coating is better.


----------



## tgraypots

got one on my amazon.com wishlist, but 9 1/2"


----------



## dmccurtis

My 12.5" DeBuyer mineral domes like that when heated as well, and also returns to flat when cool. It seems to be more noticeable on the larger carbon pans than the smaller ones. I suspect it has to do with the centre of the pan, being directly over the heat source, expanding more than the cooler edges.


----------



## obtuse

Great pan for the price! I have three, plus three debuyers.


----------



## kalaeb

Justin, is 11 inches the bottom (actual cooking) diameter or the top? Great looking pan!


----------



## Justin0505

kalaeb said:


> Justin, is 11 inches the bottom (actual cooking) diameter or the top? Great looking pan!



That's a good question. The 11" is at the top, and looks to actually be measured from the outside diameter. So, the largest interior diameter is 11" minus the 6mm or so in wall thickness. 
The base / bottom is just about 8" - which is actually what I wanted b/c my largest electric burner is about the same size.

If you are also using a pan like this on electric (I hate electric btw), then this is something to consider as any area no in direct contact / directly over the burner will not heat as quickly or get as hot. Sometimes that can actually be useful. Like if I'm frying a bunch of bacon and want some less more crispy / black than others, I'll move the pan so part of it is off the burner and use that as a lower heat zone.


----------



## Notaskinnychef

Sorry for necro'ng this thread but I'm looking for one up here in Canada but can't seem to find any aside from overpriced ones on amazon.ca 

Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## Justin0505

Sorry, I'm in Minnesota (which is the Canada of the states), but have no idea of sources for actual Canada. I got mine from the us amazon.com. I think it was around $40 iirc. 

I've been using the pan daily since I posted the original review and I love it even more now. Still no warping, but if I do heat it too rapidly on my terrible electric glass top range, it does temporarily warp just enough to spin on the glass a bit. Once the temperature equalizes, it flattens back out. This would be imperceptible on a real (gas) range.

I've also noticed that the silicon sleeve has loosened up a bit from gripping it and taking it on and off (i take it off when i put the pan under the broiler and then put it back on the very hot handle when it comes out of the broiler). Not really a problem at this point, and I think a new one is like $5, but I thought I'd mention it as it's the only real wear item on the pan.


----------



## Miles

I've largely given up on all my "fancy" cookware. I have a half dozen French steel pans that do 99% of the work in my kitchen. The larger pans do warp slightly under heat, but quickly return to true after they cool off. Were I to dispense with all my cookware, these would be amongst the very last to go. Sometimes the most basic and simple of things actually perform far better than things which are far more complicated. Mine are a mix of Matfler and DeBuyer. They all do exactly what I want them to do and then some.


----------



## El Pescador

I have the omelet/crepe pan. I love it and use it when ever I get the chance. I love that its so nonstick now with the patina that I just wipe it off after use.


----------



## Miles

Exactly. We have roughly a dozen and a half crepe pans which we use for classes. I always chuckle when the students seem shocked at the fact that a crepe won't stick even when it's not a non stick pan. I always laugh and ask them what do you think people did before teflon???


----------



## Notaskinnychef

Hoping to find one somewhere in Canada that isn't uber money as I'd love to buy now that my every day nonstick one is on its last legs. 

Just gotta find a decent retailer lol


----------



## franzb69

sounds good. probably a decent cheaper choice to debuyer.


----------



## pleue

I bought the gf a mauviel 10" crepe pan and I love it. I have a stack of old cast irons and some used copper stuff and this pan always seems to find its way to the stove come breakfast time. They are a bargain for around $20. The paderno looks nice too. Never understood the all clad craze when there's so much that will do just as good a job.


----------



## Mdnef

I've never used a carbon steel pan, but I'm a huge fan of good old cast iron. What are the advantages of carbon steel that I'm missing out on?


----------



## franzb69

> I've never used a carbon steel pan, but I'm a huge fan of good old cast iron. What are the advantages of carbon steel that I'm missing out on?



about half the weight of cast iron (although that would depend on the size of what you're using and the thickness of the brand and make, but it is generally lighter than cast iron), and the same advantages you get from cast iron. great even heat, can take a lot of heat before it warps, as non-stick as you can get so long as you have a well established patina, and the smooth finish that you would usually get from vintage cast iron compared to lodge's cast iron that's bumpy almost dimply bottom.


----------



## Justin0505

If done well, cast metal can be plenty strong, but in general, forged is always stronger. I've seen cheap or badly cast metal crack. So in addition to the points the fanz made, a forged carbon steel pan will take A LOT of abuse.


----------



## Ring909

Notaskinnychef said:


> Hoping to find one somewhere in Canada that isn't uber money as I'd love to buy now that my every day nonstick one is on its last legs.
> 
> Just gotta find a decent retailer lol



If you have a William Sonoma near by, they're clearing out the De Buyer mineral B's at half price because they're no longer going to carry them in Canada.


----------



## Justin0505

So theyre still what? $50? 
If i want to over pay for yuppie kitchen gear, I'll go to SLT with their awesone service and return policy. F WS.


----------



## Justin0505

Double post


----------



## Notaskinnychef

I know this is bumping an old thread, but the De Buyer mineral pans are on sale 50% off from both futureshop and bestbuy online. While there are a number of locations that sell these in the US, amazingly enough these two retailers are the cheapest retailers in canada, plus they have free shipping too. 

42.49 for the 12.5 incher: http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/prod...245b0961e329454b9aae845en02&SearchPageIndex=1


----------



## Mucho Bocho

WOW They have the whole line on sale. sucks for me cause I already have the 8,10,12,14 and 12 crepe. Theyre wonderful pans.


----------



## shankster

Notaskinnychef said:


> I know this is bumping an old thread, but the De Buyer mineral pans are on sale 50% off from both futureshop and bestbuy online. While there are a number of locations that sell these in the US, amazingly enough these two retailers are the cheapest retailers in canada, plus they have free shipping too.
> 
> 42.49 for the 12.5 incher: http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/prod...245b0961e329454b9aae845en02&SearchPageIndex=1



Amazing price for these pans! If I didn't already have 2 of them(I have the carbone plus series not the mineral B) I'd jump on this deal real quick.


----------



## Talim

Do they ship to the US?


----------

